# Duck porn!



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Gomer, your pics are clear and crisp nice job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I love them ringers. I need one for the wall. Crushed em all so far.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Arkansas December 2011


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Good year with great friends! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2001rotax800 (Jul 30, 2004)

One of my many Great days


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

last week at Harsens Island


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

awesome pics guys. keep em coming.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Only duck pics I have on the new phone. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

